# Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?



## kaizr (8. März 2011)

Moin Moin,

wollte nur einmal fragen ob ich mich damit auf die Ostsee trauen kann.

Ich dachte so bei 2-3 vll auch noch bei 4 bft müsste das gehen. Ich werde hauptsächlich bei "Ententeichwetter" fahren.

Das Boot ist cirka 4m lang und hat einen 15ps Außenborder von Yamaha. Freibord kann ich nur schätzen, denn ich muss alles nochmal neu streichen usw., ich möchte damit lediglich ein wenig Dorsche und Platten angeln, bzw. ein wenig auf Meerforelle schleppen.








Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

ich würde bei gutem Wetter damit los und die Ostsee unsicher machen.
Mit 15PS Yamaha geht das Boot bestimmt ab wie Schmidts Katze.
Bist du das da im Boot? 
Dann solltest du noch ein paar Jahre warten. :q:q


----------



## Wildshark (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Moin
Im Gegensatz was man sonst für Paddelboote auf der Ostsee sieht, ist das ja schon ein Schiff!

Spass bei seite, das Boot reicht aus für das was Du vor hast!

Gruß 
Torsten

Vielleicht sieht man sich auf See!


----------



## kaizr (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Bist du das da im Boot?
> Dann solltest du noch ein paar Jahre warten. :q:q



Das ist der Nachwuchs. Einer muss ja schließlich fahren :q

Kann ich mich damit auch weiter herauswagen? Oder kann das Wetter innerhalb weniger Minuten sich ändern?

Habe was die Förde betrifft nicht so viel Erfahrung. Echolot ist na klar auch an Deck.


----------



## raubangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

das boot kannst du sogar noch rudern.
solche ruderdollen links und rechts ran und die paddel innen an die bordwand.
http://www.svb.de/ruderdollen.html
musst natuerlich auch noch die moeglichkeit haben, dich in der mitte zum rudern breitzumachen.

damit kannst du dann im notfall ein paar km rudern.
hatte mir im mittelmeer das leben gerettet....


----------



## Ted (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Ich werde im Mai ebenfalls mit einem Boot dieser Größe auf der Ostsee umherschippern. Nur mit 8 anstelle von 15 PS. In Gleitfahrt macht das Boot aber trotzdem noch 30 Sachen. Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie weit man sich wohl damit rauswagen könnte...


----------



## raubangler (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

wie weit?

der hier ist 50km rausgefahren:
http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Tour-Hamburg-Helgoland.pdf
mit 0 ps und nachts und auf die nordsee.


----------



## Ted (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

na das ist mir etwas weit 
mein plan war halt max ein paar km bei gutem Wetter. Ich werde auf Fehmarn sien. Und diese Berüchtigte Boje 5 würde ich schon ganz germe mal besichtigen...


----------



## Boedchen (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Meine kleine Bescheidene Meinung.
Nich zu weit, NIE die See überschätzen und immer Weste an.
Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus, allerdins so weit ich sehen kann ein 1 wandies Boot, also ich würde immer in Sichtweite Küste bleiben. Das blöde ist ja immer das wenn es nicht past mit der seesicherheit du nachher sagen könntest "hätte ich mal" .
Wer sich unnötig in gefahr begiebt kommt darin um sagt die Bauernweisheit. Und die See ist keine Zuverlässige Freundin.
Ich selbst binn schon trotz ententeich abgetrieben und nur mit mühe zurück gekommen.
Aber letztlich bleibt die Entscheidung bei dir.
mfg

PS: Und mach nichts an beispielen fest, denn es sind schon Leute von Brücken gesprungen und haben "glück" gehabt.


----------



## kaizr (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Ich lebe auch eher nach dem Motto "Besser Vor- als Nachsicht". habe keine Lust in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten. 

Die Flensburger Förde ist zudem relativ gut befahren und auf Hilfe kann gehofft werden. SIcherheitswesten habe ich ebenfalls. Ich denke auch das ich 2 Paddel reinwerfen werde und ein Anker ist auch immer dabei.

Aber gerade weil ich die Gefahren nicht einschätzen kann, wollte ich einmal nachfragen. Da bin ich dann doch eher ein Schisser.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Schl@chter (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Würde am Anfang auch nicht so weit raus ,bin vor drei Jahren auch mit sol Boot auf die Ostsee und hab mich immer etwas weiter vorgetastet .


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

sicher geht das ... mein erstes Boot sah so ähnlich aus und bin damit von Egernsund aus immer los.
bei Windstärke 4 wirds aber bestimmt schon ungemütlich, zumindest wenn der Wind landauf kommt ...


----------



## MefoProf (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

He he, ich hab das gleiche Boot. Allerdings nur 5 PS, aber mit einem Motor aus derselben Baureihe. Die sind wirklich nahezu unkaputtbar.:q 

Freibord bei dem Boot ist sehr bescheiden und die Kippstabilität auch. Das ist eigentlich ja auch gar kein Angelboot, sondern geht mehr in Richtung Speedboot. Ich fahre mit dem Ding nicht weit raus, dh max 1 km und Land sollte schon immer in Sichtweite sein. 

Was du dich letztendlich traust, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. 

Ohne Motorkraft ist dieser Bootstyp wenig seetüchtig und auf Ruder würde ich im Fall der Fälle auch nicht setzten. Bei Wind oder Strömung sind Ruder bestenfalls Lenkhilfen. Das Boot ist bauartbedingt auch nicht zum Rudern geeignet. 

Ich fahre inzwischen immer mit 2 Motoren los.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*



> Ich denke auch das ich 2 Paddel reinwerfen


Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn zwei Mann am Paddel sind, ansonsten lieber wie bereits empfohlen zwei Ruder mit Dollen.
Zum Sitzen tuts dann im Notfall(Motorpanne!), auch eine Angelkiste oder
änliches unterm Hintern!
Wenn du es mit deinem Paddel mal ausprobierst (allein), so wirst du feststellen,
dass du entweder kaum vorwärts kommst, oder auch nur im Kreis fährst!

Taxidermist


----------



## kaizr (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Das mit dem "trauen" ist so eine Sache. Ich werde am Anfang sehr vorsichtig sein. Denn soviel Erfahrung beim Angeln auf der Ostsee als Steuermann habe ich nicht.

Letztes Jahr ware ich 5 mal los um Dorsche zu schleppen, allerdings in der Appenrader Bucht. Ist jedoch ähnlich wie in Egernsund.

Aber danke schonmal für die Tipps.

Wenn Ihr noch mehr habt, immer her damit.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Sterni01 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

So, nun ich: 

Ich habe das gleiche Boot. (Ist übrigens zu verkaufen !)
Habe einen 40 PS AB dran. Von 0 -100 in 1 Sek  :m
Ist eher ein ,,Schönwetterboot,,. Aber schnell wie Hanne. wenn sich der Himmel zuzieht, ist man in 0,nix wieder an Land.
Habe meins mal zum Wasserski fahren benutzt !
Letzten Winter komplett überholt. Ist ein Schmuckstück geworden. Und wie gesagt, zu verkaufen. Mit Trailer ! #6
Bei Interesse einfach melden....


----------



## kaizr (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Stell hier doch mal ein Bild rein. Ich bin noch voll am rumbasteln und umbauen. Vielleicht ist da noch der ein oder andere Anreiz für mich dabei. 

MFg Fabian


----------



## smartblitz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Meine kleine Bescheidene Meinung.
> Nich zu weit, NIE die See überschätzen und immer Weste an.
> Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus, allerdins so weit ich sehen kann ein 1 wandies Boot, also ich würde immer in Sichtweite Küste bleiben. Das blöde ist ja immer das wenn es nicht past mit der seesicherheit du nachher sagen könntest "hätte ich mal" .
> Wer sich unnötig in gefahr begiebt kommt darin um sagt die Bauernweisheit. Und die See ist keine Zuverlässige Freundin.
> ...


 			 			Und Händy mit vollem Akku nicht vergessen|kopfkrat damit wenn es wirklich mal für Leib und Leben ernst werden sollte#t, die DGzRS Seenotrettung 124124 angerufen werden kann.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Moin!

Klar kann man damit schön auf der Förde herum düsen. 
1-2 KM raus sollte gut gehen. 
Mehr ist auch gar nicht nötig um schöne Fische zu fangen.

Wollte gerade die Schwiegermutter grüßen, musste aber lesen 
das es sie nicht mehr gibt. (im Wasser)
http://www.marschundfoerde.de/artikel/schwiegermutter.html


----------



## Sterni01 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Stell hier doch mal ein Bild rein. Ich bin noch voll am rumbasteln und umbauen. Vielleicht ist da noch der ein oder andere Anreiz für mich dabei.
> 
> MFg Fabian



Da du dein Boot ja zum Angeln haben willst, kannst du dir bei meinem wohl keine Tips abgucken. Meins ist eher zum ,,rumposen,, auf Binnengewässern gedacht.


----------



## Sterni01 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Hier dann mal Bilder....















































:l:l:l


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Jo, zum rumposen genau richtig!
Das Lenkrad ist ja mal richtig geil und erst die farblich abgestimmte Motorsocke!
Mir gefällt es jedenfalls, sowas hat nicht jeder.

Taxidermist


----------



## kaizr (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Also der VK Preis den Du angesetzt hast ist gerechtfertigt.

Ist wesentlich besser in Schuß als meins. Welches Teppich haste da drinnen? Einfach 0815 Kunststoff ausm Baumarkt?

MfG Fabian


----------



## Waveman (10. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Hammer Lenkrad ... Echt Low Rider, kann man auch mit Handschellen fahren ...


----------



## kaizr (10. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Deine Boardwand ist aber um einiges höher. Aber ich werde eh nur bei halbwegs gutem Wetter fahren.

Also von daher sollte es passen. Bis zur Schwiegermuttertonne sollte das reichen.


----------



## gummibootangler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

interesanter tröt....
nen kompas würd ich noch mitnehmen oder bei aufziehendem nebel sofort land ansteuern
auch wenn du nicht weit rausfährst


----------



## Ines (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Und Seenotrettungsmittel nicht vergessen!


----------



## Fischmansfriend (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Nettes Boot, ich würde damit aber in der FL Förde, wie auch schon andere gepostet haben, nur in Sichtweite des Ufers bleiben, das reicht besonders für MeFo und Platte auch immer, für Dorsch je nach Jahreszeit auch. Und Laichdorsche willst Du ja hoffentlich nicht fangen....
Allerdings halte ich Deine Einschätzung, damit bei einer Windstärke 4 rauszufahren für recht optimistisch...
bei östlichen Winden kannst Du das, so denke ich, vergessen. Bei Westwind und ausreichend Landabdeckung, also dicht am Ufer, könnte es gehen. Denke auch an die Drift, das Boot wird bei ner 4 nur verankert zu fischen sein, sonst bist Du für Platte zu schnell und für Dorsch bekommst Du den Köder kaum noch runter (natürlich je nach Wassertiefe). Oder Du brauchst zumindest nen ordentlichen Driftsack.
Hab ne Ryds 535, die hat deutlich mehr freibord, dennoch fahre ich bei Windstärke 4 aus SO-NO auf der Eckernförde Bucht grad noch raus, aber auch nicht sehr weit.
Ansonsten viel Spass und Petri !
Thorsten


----------



## kaizr (3. April 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Ich sagte ich würde max. bei WS 4 heraus fahren. Eher nicht.

Für die Ostsee gilt immer gutes Wetter. Da ist mir mein Leben zu wichtig.

Laichdorsche angel ich natürlich nicht. Somit bin ich auf 25-30m Wassertiefe nicht angewiesen. So lange wird es auch nicht mehr dauern bis sie in Ufernähe kommen. Die Laichzeit sollte bald zuende sein.

MfG


----------



## kaizr (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Die Arbeit und das Studium haben es nicht anders zugelassen. Somit ist mein Boot nun erst kurz vor der Fertigstellung.

Ich habe es komplett neu lackiert und mit Unterbodenfarbe versehen. Bilder werden folgen.

Nun noch ein bisschen Innenausbau und dann sollte der ersten Fahrt an diesem WE nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Wenn alles passt setze ich die Bilder heute Abend rein.

MfG


----------



## neptun123 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

hallo erst mal, 
ich habe mal so ein Teil gehabt und war bis 4 bft im Bereich der Kieler Bucht unterwegs. Mit angeln war da nicht mehr viel, besonders bei auflandigem Wind ist der Spaßfaktor fast gleich null. Unter Landschutz dagegen kein Problem, aber man sollte durchaus Erfahrung haben und nicht nur Kiesweiher-Laie sein, wenn man mit so einer Schale rausfährt. Rettungswesten auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert und immer daran denken, woher der Schwell kommt
Anbei zwei Bilder von meiner 3 meter 60 langen Gurke mit selbst gebauter Scheibe.
Gruß und viel Erfolg#6


----------



## Samdeek (21. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Hi ich war jetzt auch zum ersten mal mit meiner Jolle raus 3,60 Alkeladden Norwegenboot, ich selber habe mich auch sehr sehr langsam bei wind 4 und 1,20 welle aus dem hafen getraut und als allererstes in hafennähe ein paar runden gedreht und mich dann immer und immer weiter getraut, ich selber hab 8 pferdchen hinter und immer einen werkstattgewerteten 5pser unter meiner sitzbank liegen.
Dazu hab ich einen 22 liter tank und einen 12l reservetank.
Mir ist es mal passiert has dier schlauch zusammengefallen war und hab dadurch eine ganz schön lange nase gemacht.
Ohne reserve würd ich nie wiedfer rausfahren.
Dann nummer vom hafenmeister, und wenn es geht noch von einem einheimischen.
Sicherheit steht an oberster stelle es sind schon genug abgesoffen und keinem von uns sollte das durch nachlässigkeit geschehen.
Einen kleinen reservemotor bekommst zur zeit echt für schmales geld bei ebay oder ebaykleinanzeigen.

Nur mal ein paar beispiele aus meinem freundeskreis.
Motor Yamaha 6b dort ist es einem kommpel passiert das der vergaser verharzt war resüme motor aus ende der ausfahrt

Motor Parsun 5ps dort ist einem freund der impeller gekommen, kopfdichtung platt und was musste er machen ........ ganz dolle und weit winken zum glück war jemand in der nähe.

So nun mich hat es auch erwischt.
Motor Yamaha 8A dort ist die Benzienpumpe undicht geworden und hat luft gezogen, ich hatte noch glück und durfte 10km am pumpball verbringen und immer im 5 sekundentakt pumpen. sowas brauch kein mensch!

Seitdem ein Reservemotor im boot und ich bin schonmal diesbezüglich abgesichert!

Dazu hab ich noch einen driftsack falls mal alles schief laufen sollte, er hält dich immer mit der nase im wind.
Ein Anker mit ankerkette und 30m seil gesammt 37m lang.

Super nachteil an der ganzen sicherheit ihr habt eine menge zusätzliches gewicht im boot was die fahrt verlangsammt.

Achso vorher hatte ich ein schlauchboot

hab ich noch was vergessen ;-)


----------



## kaizr (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Das mit dem Ersatzmotor kann ich verstehen. Ich werde ohnehin nur in Landnähe angeln.

Rettungswesten sind an Bord und ich werde KEIN Risiko eingehen. Sobald das gute Stück dieses Wochenende komplett fertiggestellt ist werde ich Bilder uploaden und hier posten.

MfG


----------



## Samdeek (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

hier ist meine Jolle


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Moin Kaizr, ich war mit noch einem kleineren Boot in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs. Das passte auf ein Autodach und hatte einen 5Ps Motor dran. Die Bugwelle eines schnellen Bootes kippte alle Behälter von rechts nach links. 
Es kommt halt darauf an wann du mit deinem Boot raus fährst und ob du dich dabei sicher fühlst. Wenn nicht, würde ich nicht losfahren. 

Einen Ratschlag habe ich für dich. Achte immer auf die Wellenrichtung wenn du raus fährst. (anhalten, treiben lassen) Denn mit den Wellen fährst du wie von selbst und gegen die Wellen kann es gruselig werden. Am liebsten fahre ich gegen die Wellen raus, dann ist der Rückweg mit den Wellen ohne Streß. 
Das lütte Ding wurde irgendwann geklaut und seit dem habe ich ein ähnliches Boot wie neptun 123 zeigt. Mit niedriger Bordhöhe. Berichte findest du hier. Das 1. Foto zeigt Seenebel in der Ferne. Sieh es dir genau an, wenn der Horizont so komisch graugelb wird, dann sieh zu, daß du in Landnähe kommst.


----------



## kaizr (24. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Was ist das für ein Fabrikat und was kostet das ohne Trailer usw?

Vielen Dank für den Tipp Rosi.

Morgen fahre ich damit raus und werde Euch berichten.

MfG


----------



## kaizr (26. September 2011)

*AW: Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee (FL Förde) trauen?*

Sooooooooooooo,

die erste Tour habe ich hinter mich gebracht. Zuerst bin ich komplett alleine mit dem Boot raus, da ich erst den Motor ein bisschen einfahren wollte. Meinen Sohn habe ich in der Zeit noch an Land gelassen.

Nach cirka 10 Minuten fahrt waren wir dann zu 3t in dem kleinen Boot. Es ging, war aber nicht optimal. In Zukuft nur zu 2t und auch nur bei gutem Wetter. Es herrschten 2 BFT an der dänischen Küste und das Fahren war okay.

Bilder folgen.


----------

